# Bareboat charter companies in the BVI



## astraeus

Interested in hearing recommendations on positive experiences with bareboat charter companies in the BVI.

My wife and I along with her cousin (far more experienced sailor than we are) are planning a trip to the BVI for late March early April.

It seems that there are a lot of choices when it comes to charter companies. We are looking for a boat 36-40 foot. It doesn't need to be a new boat, but would like to know that it has been well taken care of. Her cousin is the "handy man" at his yacht club so I am not concerned with minor unexpected repairs, but don't want to spend the trip fixing a rental.

Looking to save a little money...don't want to blow the all the money that my personal hole in the water needs . Thanks


----------



## camaraderie

Try footloose... good prices on older boats but good service.


----------



## astraeus

Somebody recommended NorthSouth yacht charters. Anybody else familiar with them?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

We have a Jeanneau SO 40 (Better than Popcorn) with VIP Yachts in St. Thomas. I feel that flying into St. Thomas saves you lots of time, provisioning is great and your off the dock faster since they let you spend the first night (if you need it) on the boat. If you fly directly in St. Thomas in the morning your usually off the dock that day. They take very good care of the boats and checking into the BVI's is pretty easy. 

The linens and towels smell geat (according to the admirial) and are abundant, They give you snorkeling gear for the week if you don't have any, free. They are great people to deal with. If you would like more informaion let me know our give them a call. As I said I have had a boat with them for 5 years and am partial.

John


----------



## Chuteman

*Two Trips*

I've done Moorings & Sunsail in Tortola.................both were fine. 
I find Moorings more formal, less flexible (ie;more rigid with time schedule) & more expensive than Sunsail.
Both trip were summer trips.
Overall, Sunsail tends to offer more deals but are not as "fancy" as Moorings in Tortola (also different harbors) Sunsail is near the airport but away from Roadtown (main town / activity).

St. Thomas - often easier / cheaper to fly into from many cities in USA.
Tortola usually means changing planes in San Juan................or a ferry from St. Thomas (I've done both)

Sunsail has a website that will give rates & quotes ..............Moorings prefer to talk with You.

Pickup a cruising Guide - local marine book store, on line or directly from
http://www.doyleguides.com/
will help plan your trip plus valuable travel info

Have not chartered from USVI but certainly another option to consider & sail to BVI is a good voyage considering many in BVI are so short. Jost Van Dyke is a very laid back immigration/customs stop (if coming in from USVI) vs Tortola


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Bareboat in the BVI*

We've chartered Moorings, Barecat and Conch. Big differences in the boats and prices. The Moorings boat was like new and the price was high. Barecats had lower prices but nice boats. Conch is the bottom on price and old boats BUT... I could not complain about the value received, it was a good deal on an old boat but the same BVI's you get with anyone. Check TMM. They have been around a long time.

I'd also suggest checking the USVI as a start. Easy to get to and easier to provision but still only a day away from Jost. Don't count St. john out either. They have installed mooring balls in many of the bays so you might find more more secluded anchorages there than you think on your way to the BVI.

One comment on Sunsail, my pet peeve with them. Your charter begins at 6 pm. It isn't likely you will go any where at that time of day so I've always considered a Sunsail week as 6 days with a sleepaboard, not a full week.


----------



## silentfaith

I hear that Voyage is growing and have about 30 cats available and SOPERS is where the ferry comes in. Anyone use them?


----------



## Chuteman

*Sunsail Start Time + Voyage*

Ken is right about Sunsail start time - everywhere I've chartered with them. ....and their plan is for you not to leave the dock that evening but they only charge you a 1/2 day (7 day charter is calculated @ 6.5 x daily rate). To me it replaced a hotel that I would use anyway after blowing the day flying to the location plus doing all the pre-sail stuff which always takes longer than you want it to especially if it's only a couple sailing or inexperienced crew tagging along. You get a chance in the am to get any remaining items taken care of & questions answered of the staff....and off you go. Depending on the season & boat availability, I've found Sunsail local staff (especially is you treat them with respect & a smile) very flexible & willing to provide access to the boat before the "start" time. Very helpful when stowing gear & provisions. Moorings was not willing to do that at all in BVI.
Voyage Chaters = Yup, around the harbor from the ferry dock at West End / Sophers hole ..........in fact their operation has swallowed up the fuel dock/water fill area. Fancy office as they are handling not only charters but yacht /charter ownership plus new cat sales.
http://www.voyagecharters.com/index002.asp


----------



## jmdelbello

As for departing from St. Thomas, I agree that VIP Yachts is the best.Kelly is fantastic and goes out of her way to help. Limited amount of sailboats/cats but they also offer motorboats. Great staff, they couldn't do enough for you! And I don't own a boat with them....
Voyage Yachts in Sopers Hole is a great company as well, but VERY expensive. All the cats are very well kept, staff is nice and some of the Catamarans are equipped with A/C.
I agree with Ken about Sunsail, 6 days with a sleep aboard, but it does take a full day of travel in order to get to the BVI's. You actually pay for 6.5 days not 7. They do have other options too but you do pay for it....boat can be taken at 12N if available.


----------



## captbones

*Recommend Sunsail in BVI*

We chartered with Sunsail in the BVI at the end of June this year. They have a nice base and a good food plan where you pay for the food you order instead of a per person per meal plan.

On the 2nd day of our charter, we had a problem with our propeller shaft, nothing serious, but we could not use our engine. Sunsail asked us where we were headed, sent a repair boat out to us. They repaired the problem so that the motor could be used but felt that a better repair was needed. The repairman helped bring our boat back to their base and pulled up a new (larger) boat next to ours. We moved our bags over and were on our way with less than 1/2 of a day lost. Sunsail had no way of knowing if this was a problem I created or a problem that just happened while I was on the boat but that never even came up, they just fixed the problem, with the minimum impact to my vacation.

I consider that outstanding service and will make Sunsail my first charter company choice in the future.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*BVI bareboat charter*

I would have to agree with Ken regarding Conch being a good value. We chartered with them in 2003 and found the boat to be a good value. We are trying to work out our schedule so we can charter this fall and plan to charter with Conch again.

They may not have to newest boats but they are certainly clean and serviceable. I would prefer to spend the money on restaurants and scuba diving anyway.

Related to BVI chartering.
Value is one thing I can't say about the ridiculous mooring ball prices. On our trip in 2003 we managed to avoid them for nearly the entire trip. On prior trips to 2003 we never used a mooring ball. I have always been careful where I anchor and I understand the concerns about the coral as we all should be. So let's not get started on that as I have heard it all.

First, if the idea is to get everyone on a mooring ball they need to provide more of them. Second, that goal, if it is one of their goals and not just profit, does not justify charging excessive fees and it does not help get people to not anchor. I like the convenience of a mooring ball but for those of us that can anchor and are not afraid to anchor we will just find an appropriate spot and drop the hook as long it is legal and as long as unreasonable fees are charged. Finally, $15.00 is the maximum that should be allowed.

Last point, beaches in the BVI are PUBLIC so don't let anyone, as in hotel staff, etc., tell you to move.


----------



## Vasco

talaria,

Would have to agree Brian and Cindy at Conch do a good job and the price is right. They have remained in business for quite a long time. A lot of other companies have come and gone in that time. One of the good things with them is you can start any day of the week and get first night sleep aboard so you don't have to pay for the first day. Invariably, you arrive late in the day so sleeping aboard the first night is great. As far as the second tier companies go, they're the best. I tried North South a couple of times and was disappointed both times. As for mooring balls you've got another good point. Those balls have crept into a lot of anchorages over the years. They serve a purpose, I guess, for those that don't have a lot of anchoring experience. The funniest thing is to see boats tearing into an anchorage at 3 pm and fighting over the last ball.


----------



## gulfcoastsailor

My best experience in BVI ~ Sunsail. Although the smaller companies offer great prices and personable service, size matters. Sunsail can zoom anywhere in the bathtub in a hurry, fix what ails you and save you downtime. We blew out a furling genny in the dogs at 1000 one morning... Sunsail came to us...re-loaded and had us sailing again at 1330. Regarding the limited moorings... I leave them for the first timers, as I don't want them attempting to use ground tackle next to me


----------



## TSOJOURNER

We have chartered with Horizon 3 times now and have had nothing but the best of experiences with them. Its great to leave from St. Thomas but then you have do deal with the crossing from US to BVI sometimes a hassle. Plus you lose out on the time you have to see all the great things in the BVI. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Checking into the BVI's and back to the US is pretty easy and pain free. Plus most folks who sail out of the BVI's never get to see the usvi even St. John which has some great snorkeling, anchorages, and hiking. Cruz Bay is a great place to visit, re-provision and shop. From what I have been told you actually save a day by sailing in and out of St. Thomas. Don't know I've never left from anywhere else. 
No matter what you do you won't make a mistake visiting the area. It is beautiful and a great place to visit.

John


----------



## mike6969

*Stay Away From TMN*

We have been renting sailboats in the BVI for the last 6 years and have had some very good times. We rented from TMN last year and it was a disaster. The boat was infested with Rats and the company did nothing about it. We had to end up getting our own poison and fumigation in order to complete the two week cruise. We lost the use of the boat for two days and were not compensated. Terrible company. Steer Clear. 


astraeus said:


> Interested in hearing recommendations on positive experiences with bareboat charter companies in the BVI.
> 
> My wife and I along with her cousin (far more experienced sailor than we are) are planning a trip to the BVI for late March early April.
> 
> It seems that there are a lot of choices when it comes to charter companies. We are looking for a boat 36-40 foot. It doesn't need to be a new boat, but would like to know that it has been well taken care of. Her cousin is the "handy man" at his yacht club so I am not concerned with minor unexpected repairs, but don't want to spend the trip fixing a rental.
> 
> Looking to save a little money...don't want to blow the all the money that my personal hole in the water needs . Thanks


----------



## gypsysailing

I captain a 38' Island packet based out of St Thomas. NO SELF PROMOTING. YOU WOULOD NEED TO TAKE OUT AN AD. - CD

If you are intent on bareboating I highly recomend Island Yachts in St Thomas east end. They are family run, fleet is all Island Packets and they've been here for over 30 yrs doing a great job.


----------



## mvyflyer

*Bareboat charter in the BVI's*

I would stay away from Sunsail. Their maintenance is pathetic. I have had two bad boats from them and personally know others with similar stories. There is really no excuse for broken and missing equipment on the boat at the dock when you arrive. They claim a 4 hour guarantee response time for problems and they will give you a credit for lost time on a 'future' charter. That's just in case you wanted to give them more money in the future for another hassle. You won't get any money back for your lost time. Do you want to spend your vacation calling for maintenance every day? Their 'guarantee' is a scam and an excuse for bad maintenance. Their contract states your yacht will be fully commissioned and ready for service on the day your charter starts but don't bet on it. I could give you a list of things that were pathetically wrong with both boats but there is not enough room here. I have been sailing for 40 years and have a USCG 100ton license. I have chartered from multiple bareboat companies around the world. There are better charter companies than Sunsail. Moorings, Sunsail, and Footloose are all owned by the same parent company now so it's a gamble. If you charter from anyone, you deserve to get what you paid for and not a poorly maintained wreck. Do you homework and you will be happy.


----------



## duality

*No To North South*

the biggest group of liars and theives i came acrosss. i am still waiting my return phone call from the owner from our christmas 2006 vacation!!! they assured me the boat was a 2002 and it turned out to be a 1993 model, wasnt there on reserved date and they gave us a loaner boat for two days. during check out i told them the charging warning light was on and they repaired it by taking the bulb out "no worries" they had to take tow outboards apart to supply us with a tender. needless to say the outboard never worked and during our sale i noticed the depth gauge stopped working. we were stuck with only sails no way to get into port. the story goes on for 7 days of disaster. STAY AWAY FROM THIS GROUP OF THEIVES!!!!!!

mike


----------



## tundragreen

*Sunsail - Tortola BVI*

I just returned from seven days on a Sunsail charter from Tortola. The boat we had had a number of minor problems. The most symptomatic was the condition of the bottom. I had not been cleaned in a very long time. The barnacles on the bottom were more that three inches (10 cm) thick in many places. The knotmeter did not indicate. The sensor was completely buried under barnacles. Otherwise, the boat performed fine. The other maintenance issues were minor. None of them interfered with sailing and we lost no time to maintenance issues (except for the additional time required to get anywhere due to the loss of probably more than one knot of velocity because of the bottom).

Incidentally, although Moorings, Sunsail and Footloose are right next to each other and owned by the same company, they do not share operations staff. Maintenance personnel are separate and so maintenance standards can be different.


----------



## kiprichard

Gotta vote for Conch! Good service and reasonable prices. The boat wasn't new but we saved about $1000 compared to what The Moorings offered. I'm going back next year and it will be with Conch.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Footloose is the sister company to Moorings. So if you go footloose, you'll get a moorings boat, just 2-3 years older (Moorings boats are about 0-4 yrs old). We went through Moorings and wouldn't have changed a thing. If you go with an older boat, just be sure that deisel is in good shape.


----------



## AmCala

*Charter Options in Tortola*

I recently purchased a Moorings 404 coming out of charter in the Southern Caribbean. I now keep her in Tortola. I've previously chartered with the Moorings and Sunsail all over the world, but always used North South Yacht Vacations when in the BVIs. Never disappointed.

My experiences with NSYV were always perfect. Now - while I'm away from the Caribbean I use North South to take care of her and make her available for charter until my next trip south. If you wan to check out my blog - reply to this post. There are links to NSYV if you wan to check them out too.

Fair winds and calm seas, Am Cala...


----------



## rundugrun

AmCala,

Tell me more about your experience with North South... Thanks!


----------



## AmCala

First chartered with them back in the early 80s when they were on Gorda, then many more times since. They generally have boats older than 4 years. I'd ask the age, then consider the value proposition. They are currently operating out of the Prospect Reef Marina (a few boats still down at Nanny Cay). I've never had any performance or mechanical issues - the boats are well stocked and maintained. The staff are great and the long term manager (Chandi) is awesome and will do everything to ensure you are well taken care of.


----------



## AmCala

I bought a Beneteau 393 last year in the SE Caribbean and have listed it with NS for this season. Light usage, refit, new sails suggests it may be in better shape than what is on the Moorings docks. Check the prices and see what you think.


----------



## rundugrun

AmCala said:


> I bought a Beneteau 393 last year in the SE Caribbean and have listed it with NS for this season. Light usage, refit, new sails suggests it may be in better shape than what is on the Moorings docks. Check the prices and see what you think.


Is your boat the one at the link below?

Beneteau 393


----------



## AmCala

*Link*

Yes, the link you posted (Beneteau 393) is Am Cala.


----------



## familyofun

*Do not recommend Conch*

We just returned from a trip in which we chartered bareboat through Conch and I have the following to say about our experience with them. The boat was about what we expected however it was not really very inviting. For example, we had pillows that were about 100 years old that stank to high heaven along with tissue paper sheets that also stunk. Housekeeping was generally very poor-dirty cutlery and utensils, etc. Had to give the place a scrub down, but unfortunately had to live with the bedding the whole trip. Two heads would not stop stinking. We could overlook all of this with the right concern from the operators however Customer service was dismal. Phone calls not returned in general. When we did get a voice, there was basically no answer  to our query on equipment that would not stop beeping or missing integral equipment.

We still managed to have an absolutely FANTASTIC  time and learned to overlook or live with this aspect, but the salt on the wound was when we returned to Conch. First, they quickly closed shop and left us without water for the night. However not before sticking it to us as follows: We had run over the whaler line prior to returning. Line was cleanly severed however they called it prop wrap and quickly put through our $1500 Damage deposit . Just a tad slimy. I know this company started out with a Canadian couple who were know to 'care', however, perhaps they've grown tired of the business or are entrusting the wrong staff. We payed this company an extra $250 to sleep on board before our flights and the first thing we saw upon arriving home was an email complaining that we didn't do the dishes (with no water?).

Anyway, there are lots and lots of options out there (my husband has had plenty of previous good experience with Moorings) and I'd suggest if you are looking for a good deal, but still want to savor your hard earned vacation, find a company with a personal touch. I could add a lot to this review, but I think I've said enough.

Have a great trip!!


----------



## NZMarinerandGang

*Same Experience with Conch!*

I could have written this review Family O Fun. I think it USED to be a good, quality and reputable company but perhaps new ownership or partnership is ruining it.
There are a few people there who seem to care but the rest have lost their groove. 
It is painful when you spend a lot of money on a vacation like this with airfares, hotels, etc and have this kind of thing happen.
Better luck next time!
Sam :chaser


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Conch Charter BVI STAY AWAY*

I also chartered with Conch Charters and had nothing but headaches. Basically, poor attitudes, substandard boats and people that don't care that they've ruined your vacation.
Like Others have said, there is lots of competition out there, WHY TAKE A CHANCE for heavens sake!!??


----------



## chipba

I've chartered twice in Tortola - both 40' monohulls. The first time with Sunsail. Sunsail was a class operation - waiting area with bar, well equipped and well maintained boat, courteous staff. My last trip, at the suggestion of a charter broker (Ed Hamilton Co), was less than enjoyable at BVI Yacht Charters. The charter base in located in a run down industrial area with chickens running around and dilapidated boats in front of the office. The showers at the base had drain issues and you ended up with two inches of water on the floor. The boat had many issues as well. Mainsail would stick in the mast and you had to manually pull it down, the shower drain was plugged and we had to bail it out, the bathroom doors fell off, the water pump leaked into the bilge, etc. There were also a lot of little things that wouldn't work or had missing parts so you ended up having to improvise fixes. As a sailor for 30 years I realize that there may be some items that you have to work around when you own a boat - but that's' when YOU own it. When you spend thousands of dollars to rent a boat for a week the expectation is that the boat is very well maintained. You won't find that at BVI Yacht Charters!


----------



## kellysails

*Re: Conch Charter BVI STAY AWAY*



SensationalSailing said:


> I also chartered with Conch Charters and had nothing but headaches. Basically, poor attitudes, substandard boats and people that don't care that they've ruined your vacation.
> Like Others have said, there is lots of competition out there, WHY TAKE A CHANCE for heavens sake!!??


I have had five (or is it six) great charters on Conch. They have some great boats and they have some tomatoes. The Beneteau Cyclades 43 and their Beneteau M393's are GREAT boats. I also sailed a Jeanneu 42 that was very good. Avoid any Hunters there, and any boat over 12 years old. They are a busy operation and owned by a small group of caring folks. Our first charter with them was in 1996 (Bene 432) and we have never straid off their path, albeit in Greece and Croatia we used other companies for obvious reasons

I do notice that you have only posted once to this site, that seems odd.


----------

